# 2006 pics so far



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey all...I just figured I'd jump in here with the rest of you and post the pics I have of the yard as of now. I still have to do the other side where the band will be for the little kiddies and the entire backyard but at least it's a start, LOL.

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/trish...pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/trishaanne45/my_photos


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks really good! Where are the faces on the tree from? Did you make them? If so how?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks good so far pattie. Keep the pictures rolling in!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Looking good trishaanne.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Yes, scare, I made them. The ones that sit more flush to the tree were made by pouring plaster of paris into those cheesy clear plastic masks and letting it sit for half an hour or so. The other ones were made by using latex and paper towels over mannequin faces and plastic masks. Then just peeled them off, stained them and nailed them to the tree. I thought they would really be noticable but most people walk right past them. I'm thinking I may have to light a few of them.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Far out Pattie. Looks like you're well on the way!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks great! I really like your tombstones.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*It looks great so far trishaanne!!! I love the faces on the tree!! Take some pics (if you have time) with them lit OK? (just because I'd like to see lol). It would be a sin if people didn't notice them...they are so nice and creepy looking. I really like your tombstones too and hey is that the coffin you Vlad and BlackCat built? It looks good!!*  :jol:


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Looks great.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Looks good. I like the skull fountain/bird bath thing.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great pics Trishanne!!!! You have been a busy Halloweiner!


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

Trishanne it looks GREAT!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Well, after a solid week of gale force winds, we were able to pull off a haunt. The numbers were down a bit from last year but the township had some kind of "safe night" for the kids at the same time. The first few pictures, with NOTHING in the yard, was because with the storms we had, I had to take everything down. Since we were supposed to open Monday and Tuesday, Monday morning I was out there at 7 AM resetting the front yard, setting up the tent for the band and getting them all set. My son's girlfriend came by around noon and said, let's get the back yard maze up too. She and I set up 75% of the maze, alone, fighting the bloody wind, until my husband and my son got home. Son and girlfriend then finished the maze, hubby hung the wall panels up on the tent for the band, I ran all the lights and we were ready to open, barely, that night. Tuesday afternoon, the wind picks up and blows half the backyard down again!!! :googly: Well, we got it back up, added some to the set decorations and were throwing costumes on as the actors ran through the front door, grabbed a mask and a place in the maze and the first guests came through. UNFORTUNATELY, with everything being as chaotic as it was, the camera got misplaced so I didn't get as many shots as I would have liked to but here's what I could get, at least the ones that aren't fuzzy LOL. Next year.......................

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/trish...pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/trishaanne45/my_photos


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It still doesn't seem right without me there, lol. Good stuff Pattie, looks like you were all set to scare em!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Those are great...i really liked the birdbath. Nice job.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Good for you. I would have long given up in that wind. Bet it was worth it though. Looks scary!!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Cool. Nice work. Like the tree faces! Post the other pics!! I wanna see!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh there they are... sorry didnt see your second post.


----------

